# Std.Draw



## Neondream (24. Jan 2010)

soooo leute arbeite gerade mit eclipse....

egal was ich mache eclipse unterstreicht mit StdDraw überall rot an im programm es wäre ein Syntax fehler habe auch programm codes von anderen in eclipse reinkopiert die eigentlich funktionieren müssten aber iwie soll alles falsch sein....

das kann doch nicht sein oder?
was mache ich falsch? 
wieso kann ich StdDraw nicht verwenden.....

danke 
neon


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Jan 2010)

Weil das keine Klasse aus der Std.API ist 
Du musst also auch diese "eigene" Klasse mit ins Projekt legen.
(http://www.cs.princeton.edu/introcs/stdlib/StdDraw.java.html) <-- ob das die ist, die du suchst, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings würde ich euch auch raten nicht einfach irngendwas zu ergooglen, sondenr selbst zu schreiben, das sind nur wenige Zeilen und nur 2 Schleifen und diese Klasse da braucht man eig. nicht für die Aufgabe


----------



## paukenpaule (24. Jan 2010)

Du musst die StdDraw methode aus den Java Beispielen in dein Projekt kopieren.
Also einmal muss deine Javadatei im src Ordner sein, und die StdDraw.java


----------



## Neondream (24. Jan 2010)

ja stimmt da war mal was in der vorlesung 

ich probiers mal


----------



## Neondream (24. Jan 2010)

hmm habe die stddraw in den src ordner kopiert... klapt trotzdem nicht....

muss ich die iwie importieren über eclipse ... oder direkt in meinen sourcecode reinkopieren?


----------



## Tobias (24. Jan 2010)

Package-Namen angepasst? Dateiname = Klassenname?


----------



## Neondream (24. Jan 2010)

ja jetzt schon  wird aber immer noch nicht anerkannt ;(


----------



## Neondream (24. Jan 2010)

so ich habs 
hab mich ein bischen durchgeklickt 
weiß noch nicht genau was ich gemacht habe aber der sache gehe ich später auf den grund 

endlich... jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal versuchen das programm gebacken zu bekommen :applaus:


----------



## Tobias (24. Jan 2010)

Solche Auflösungsfehler sind manchmal etwas hartnäckiger ... Project->Clean hilft meistens.


----------

